# Guys can you help me get the right thing?



## ak41 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I got a question for you all. My husband asked for a new pair of jumper cables for Christmas to put in his truck well I know nothing about buying this stuff could you recommend a good brand or some any info.

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Gonnabealright (Oct 24, 2013)

Stop by a car parts store. They will show you.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Scroll down on this page for some of the features you can consider.
http://www.carbatterychargerscentral.com/top-5-jumper-cables-for-2013/


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out (Apr 8, 2012)

Not a guy...but a country gal that uses them frequently. Don't get short ones! It sucks trying to jump off a car or truck when the battery is in an odd place, or way on the other side of the vehicle that was kind enough to even consider helping out.  The longer the better imo for jumper cables.


----------



## marko (Jul 22, 2013)

most stores put the price point to the same levels, so you know what you need out of the price range. they should be in the 40 dollar range. heavy duty cables are better than the thin little ones because they carry more current to the dead battery. longer is better but you do not need to have them fifty feet long, twenty I think is more than good. some of the cables go rigid in the cold weather, not sure where you live but it should be considered, it is hell to boost a car with solid chunks of wire sticking places you do not want them. 

some models come with lights on them to see in the dark. might be a good idea but I find stuff like that is never bright enough to do any good anyways. there are also others that make sure you do not place the wires wrong, kind of a gimmick but needed for some folks. 

basically, the heavier they are the better they are. If you feel like spending more you can, they can get pretty spendy though. you get what you pay for.


----------



## LoveLonely (Dec 8, 2013)

Jumper Cables? Wow, I can't believe we haven't thought about that yet. The possibilities are endless...lol


----------

